# How to install steering wheel controls



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

I Think you can't but let's wait to see
i would assume you need to make sure your radio supports this
get new steering wheel
get the buttons
get the wiring for it
this is ofcourse to get the voice controls...anything may not work..voice calls..cruise control...etc


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Take a look at this link. The main concern is adding cruise control but it goes into a lot of detail about the wiring behind the wheel and stuff. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1347-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control.html


----------

